# A Disney se le empieza a atragantar el feminismo



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Pasarse de frenada de progresista aborregado como está haciendo Disney suele tener consecuencias, fracaso tras fracaso y ridículo tras ridículo, al parecer el público se ha cansado , y ellos le ven las orejas al lobo 

'She-Hulk: Abogada Hulka', retrasada ligeramente: Disney+ cambia de estrategia tras la decepción de audiencia de 'Ms. Marvel' 

*'She-Hulk: Abogada Hulka', retrasada ligeramente: Disney+ cambia de estrategia tras la decepción de audiencia de 'Ms. Marvel' *

y no deben ser los únicos al parecer. Algunos no esperan ni al fracaso de audiencias, ya lo ven antes incluso de estrenar la peli.



Aviso de redirección


*
Cancelan definitivamente el estreno de la película Batgirl tras gastarse Warner Bros US$90 millones en su producción
*


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2022)

Al final, solo va a quedar Filmin. Hijos de pvta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Ago 2022)

Vi el trailer, tiene una pinta de mierda acojonante, la mujera es más fuerte, más lista, etc que Hulk, cosa rara, no lo podía esperar ni imaginar en estos tiempos. ESo si, es como 5 veces mas pequeña que Hulk.


----------



## Javito68 (7 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vi el trailer, tiene una pinta de mierda acojonante, la mujera es más fuerte, más lista, etc que Hulk, cosa rara, no lo podía esperar ni imaginar en estos tiempos. ESo si, es como 5 veces mas pequeña que Hulk.



Si en el trailer aparecen imágenes en una playa, igual las usaron para hacer un cartél, los del cártel de igualdá.


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Ago 2022)

Putos gringos woke, son lo más ridículo y patético que hay. (Con permiso de los lazis)


----------



## Señor Manolo (7 Ago 2022)

Mejor esperaré a que saquen la versión porno para ir a verla.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vi el trailer, tiene una pinta de mierda acojonante, la mujera es más fuerte, más lista, etc que Hulk, cosa rara, no lo podía esperar ni imaginar en estos tiempos. ESo si, es como 5 veces mas pequeña que Hulk.



Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.

En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.

Es mejor que 3 docenas de cazadores colonos francesas que intentan matar al depredador y caen como si nada ...todos hombres ( y machirulos heteroopatriarcales ) 

Y por supuesto es mejor que el depredador, más ágil y más lista. Sabe artes marciales como si fuese Chuck Norris, pelea, es fuerte, lista y hasta va guapa y con las cejas depiladas a pesar de ir por todas las montañas peleando contra el cazador más letal del universo .

Esta nena de metro y medio acaba con el depredador con ciertas dificultades ( porque hay que dar interés a la peli) pero de forma las fácil y con menos sufrimiento que el chuache....es evidente que debe ser así, porque ella es mujer y el chuache solo representa la masculinidad tóxica de los 80 .


Evidentemente es quizá la peor y más woke película sobre el depredador ( y mira que ha habido malas ), y vale que Disney tenía que hacer su peli feminista con este personaje por aquello de política progre de empresa, pero ya se olían la mierda y decidieron llevarla directamente a la plataforma y no estrenarla en cine.


Por cierto, unos días antes vi una mucho peor, también de Disney, la princesa. John Wick en comparación con esta niña es un inútil integrar y le duraría a esta chiquilla medio asalto ....y con una mano a la espalda . Lamentable


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Ago 2022)

Que pidan perdón por el retraso


----------



## esforzado (7 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ESo si, es como 5 veces mas pequeña que Hulk.



machista de mierda... la mujer puede ser más fuerte y capaz que el hombre... peno nunca perder el tipo y la belleza...

hulk se tiene que deformar porque su fuerza proviene de esos músculos hipertrofiados... la de ella proviene del empoderamiento, la sororidad, y la resiliencia del chocho, que se le habrá puesto venoso y engrosado pero disney no te lo va a enseñar...

PD: al tema del hilo, por mí disney se puede ir al guano... lamentar la desaparición de disney sería como lamentar la desaparición de los nazis o los comunistas... se habla del fracaso de taquilla, pero es que han conseguido que ya nade se baje sus películas ni por torrent (cosa que por cierto también le pasa a las españoladas)...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> *Cancelan definitivamente el estreno de la película Batgirl tras gastarse Warner Bros US$90 millones en su producción*



Nada superará la batgirl de los años sesenta:


----------



## Albion (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



De verdad viste la princesa? Pero por qué te haces eso? Yo con medio trailer ya tuve bastante.


----------



## pulopure (7 Ago 2022)

El título confunde (¿o no?)
Retrasada ligeramente se refiere al estreno

Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## butricio (7 Ago 2022)

El trailer es repugnante


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Ago 2022)

Desde la fase 3 Marvel no levanta cabeza.

Con la peli de capitana Marvel con la gorda asquerosa de brie Larsson empezó está mierda.


----------



## Eär (7 Ago 2022)

Hombre, es que si en Aliens vs Predators (mala hasta decir basta) los Predators las pasan putas, en Emponderadas vs Predators obviamente no tienen ninguna oportunidad.


----------



## hijodepantera (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Merecéis lo que os pasa.


----------



## usuario baneado (7 Ago 2022)

Ejke tienen que meter con embudo,por el culo y en vena que los "migrantes" mejicanos son el futuro.

¿Y supuestamente se llevan 13cm entre la rubia y la enana?


----------



## cortoplacista (7 Ago 2022)

Sigo pensando que las pérdidas están descontadas en el plan, van a a seguir regando todo lo multimedia con mierda progre hasta que no quede un solo rincón sin apestar a minoría oprimida. Cuando falte el dinero pasarán el cazo y el estado financiará esta basura, este tanteo del mercado les hará meter más mano aún en la enseñanza e incluso harán más represoras las leyes contra todo el que opine algo distinto.
Solo hay una forma de que paren pero el buenismo que destila el ovejo medio avalado con una despensa llena lo impide...el futuro viene de fuera porque dentro ya no queda nada que lo impida.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Merecéis lo que os pasa.



Si tienes razón , pero uno no vive solo y hay veces que hay que tragar para mantener una convivencia pacífica. Otros días gano yo.

Ayer vi bullet train ...... Ahí gané yo


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> De verdad viste la princesa? Pero por qué te haces eso? Yo con medio trailer ya tuve bastante.



Me considero un cinefago ( no confundir con cinéfilo) y eso me lleva a ver mucho cine.....y de todo tipo y calidades. Me he tragado mierdas peores.....aunque no mucho peores y no muchas tampoco


----------



## LangostaPaco (7 Ago 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Mejor esperaré a que saquen la versión porno para ir a verla.



Esta tiene buena pinta cuando es el estreno?


----------



## hijodepantera (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Si tienes razón , pero uno no vive solo y hay veces que hay que tratar para mantener una convivencia pacífica. Otros días ganó yo.
> 
> Ayer vi bullet train ...... Ahí gané yo



¿y que tal? ¿rastro de nom? Tengo ganas de ir al cine pero no gasto un duro en nada nom.


----------



## Sistémico (7 Ago 2022)

Es que Prey, además de basura woke, tiene un guión de mierda. ¿Alguien se imagina la saga Aliens sin Ripley o Blade sin el actor Wesley Snipes? Una es mujer y el otro un negro(o afroamericano para no herir sensibilidades). Es lo que tiene meter con calzador ideologías tóxicas. Pero sabemos que, los que financian éstos proyectos, no buscan tanto la rentabilidad de sus negocios, sino inculcar en la masa borrega corrientes de pensamiento.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿y que tal? ¿rastro de nom? Tengo ganas de ir al cine pero no gasto un duro en nada nom.



Pues muy bien, me sorprendió . Un manga con mucho humor, con un Brad Pitt que se come toda la peli el solito con su presencia, muchos cameos, mucha acción.......nom? Pues no sé, yo no vi nada especialmente reseñable. En ese sentido está bastante limpia. Es como si tarantino y Robert Rodríguez hubiesen vuelto a trabajar juntos 

Hasta bad Bunny parece un actor de verdad .

Merece la pena, la verdad.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Sistémico dijo:


> Es que Prey, además de basura woke, tiene un guión de mierda. ¿Alguien se imagina la saga Aliens sin Ripley o Blade sin el actor Wesley Snipes? Una es mujer y el otro un negro(o afroamericano para no herir sensibilidades). Es lo que tiene meter con calzador ideologías tóxicas. Pero sabemos que, los que financian éstos proyectos, no buscan tanto la rentabilidad de sus negocios, sino inculcar en la masa borrega corrientes de pensamiento.



Eso es. Una mujer de acción no es un problema. El problema es cuando lo meten con calzador. Igual que un negro.

Cuando en una peli de acción la acción te hace olvidar que el prota es mujer o negro , y te centras en la acción, y te da igual como sea el personaje, cojonudo, pero cuando no haces las que ver en la pantalla a un negro o a una mujer y la acción está en segundo plano .....pues ahí empieza el problema .


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Me considero un cinefago ( no confundir con cinéfilo) y eso me lleva a ver mucho cine.....y de todo tipo y calidades. Me he tragado mierdas peores.....aunque no mucho peores y no muchas tampoco



Te conozco de mundodvd?


----------



## esforzado (7 Ago 2022)

Sistémico dijo:


> Es que Prey, además de basura woke, tiene un guión de mierda. ¿Alguien se imagina la saga Aliens sin Ripley o Blade sin el actor Wesley Snipes? Una es mujer y el otro un negro(o afroamericano para no herir sensibilidades). Es lo que tiene meter con calzador ideologías tóxicas. Pero sabemos que, los que financian éstos proyectos, no buscan tanto la rentabilidad de sus negocios, sino inculcar en la masa borrega corrientes de pensamiento.



es que nadie de mi generación tenemos problemas ni con las mujeres, ni con los negracas, ni con los maricones...

tenemos problemas con las disptopías que quieren meter mujeres donde no caben (superheroínas de acción, genias de cualquier sector, responsables de la nasa, primeras programadoras, etc), negros donde no los hubo (julio césar, heimdall el vikingo, etc), y maricones de cuota en cada obra...

coño, algo de contenido, no está mal... yo me crié disfrutando del príncipe de bell air, cosas de casa, y otras series de negros... pero porque negro esa solo un puto color de piel, no estaban todo el día con la raza y la cultura... hubieran sido blancos, y el 95% del guión les hubiera valido el mismo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

Al hacer versiones para negros y para mujeres , lo único que consiguen es un apartheid.

Aunque no prohibiesen la entrada a los negros para las versiones de blancos , lógicamente ellos esperarían por el batman negro para proyectar en sus salas específicas en barrios negros.


----------



## Tronald Drump (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



No pienso ver esa mierda, pero...¿el Depredador no es de género variable tipo gasterópodo babosoide?


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> No pienso ver esa mierda, pero...¿el Depredador no es de género variable tipo gasterópodo babosoide?



No. Es muy macho con masculinidad tóxica......por eso es el malo


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Te conozco de mundodvd?



No.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> es que nadie de mi generación tenemos problemas ni con las mujeres, ni con los negracas, ni con los maricones...
> 
> tenemos problemas con las disptopías que quieren meter mujeres donde no caben (superheroínas de acción, genias de cualquier sector, responsables de la nasa, primeras programadoras, etc), negros donde no los hubo (julio césar, heimdall el vikingo, etc), y maricones de cuota en cada obra...
> 
> coño, algo de contenido, no está mal... yo me crié disfrutando del príncipe de bell air, cosas de casa, y otras series de negros... pero porque negro esa solo un puto color de piel, no estaban todo el día con la raza y la cultura... hubieran sido blancos, y el 95% del guión les hubiera valido el mismo...



Ahora que comentas de cosas de casa y el príncipe de Bel Air ....


La creadora de «Friends» pide perdón por la falta de diversidad racial en la serie 


¿Alguien se imagina al creador de cosas de casa o el príncipe de Bel Air pedir perdón por la falta de diversidad racial de su serie? Hasta el blanco mas blanco lo tacharia de gilipollas y absurda petición de perdón . Se ha visto con negros y ha gustado con negros ......punto , nadie quiere una versión para blancos porque hasta los blancos consideramos que es absurdo imponer razas y nos gusta tal y como está .

Pero el progresismo woke está enfermo, y cuando los personajes de una serie son blancos la cosa cambia y esa serie hay que borrarla


----------



## SineOsc (7 Ago 2022)

Una cosa ahora que hablais de la de Prey, la mejor tanda de ostias que le dan al predator se la da el hermano de la prota, cuando se pone a clavarle flechas se las arrancaba y volvía a clavarselas, dejaba a la hermana a la altura del betún.

Por lo demás toda la razón.

Y lo que han dicho, a estos les da igual perder pasta, si la cancelan es para evitar que sus manipulaciones queden en ridículo y no pasarse de frenada, pero seguiran poco a poco metiendo todo con calzador.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (7 Ago 2022)

Protagonistas mujeras con virtudes y defectos, como por ejemplo Jodie foster en el silencio de los corderos: funciona

Protagonistas mujeras súper empoderaditas subnormales de los cojones dando vergüenza ajena al máximo de su capacidad rollo wonder woman: no funciona.

De nada hijos de puta.


----------



## INE (7 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Sigo pensando que las pérdidas están descontadas en el plan, van a a seguir regando todo lo multimedia con mierda progre hasta que no quede un solo rincón sin apestar a minoría oprimida. Cuando falte el dinero pasarán el cazo y el estado financiará esta basura, este tanteo del mercado les hará meter más mano aún en la enseñanza e incluso harán más represoras las leyes contra todo el que opine algo distinto.
> Solo hay una forma de que paren pero el buenismo que destila el ovejo medio avalado con una despensa llena lo impide...el futuro viene de fuera porque dentro ya no queda nada que lo impida.



Da igual que pierdan dinero, no va de eso sino de lavar el cerebro de la poblacion, y para eso tienen a
la impresora detrás respaldándolos.


----------



## Insert Coin (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Olvidáis el aspecto multicultural, la prota pertenece a minoría racial oprimida, los indios americanos. Muy woke. Por supuesto, los franceses blancos, con pinta de violadores borrachuzos. La vi por afición a la saga, sabiendo más o menos lo que me iba a encontrar. La cuestión es qué efecto producirá en las mentes jóvenes que no pueden comparar con la calidac de la original


----------



## Straton (7 Ago 2022)

Hulka siempre a dado morbazo, creo que veré la serie.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (7 Ago 2022)

"Ligeramente retrasada ", qué bueno. No nos engañemos, el Hulk de siempre ya parecía Ligeramente Retrasado.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pasarse de frenada de progresista aborregado como está haciendo Disney suele tener consecuencias, fracaso tras fracaso y ridículo tras ridículo, al parecer el público se ha cansado , y ellos le ven las orejas al lobo
> 
> 'She-Hulk: Abogada Hulka', retrasada ligeramente: Disney+ cambia de estrategia tras la decepción de audiencia de 'Ms. Marvel'
> 
> ...



Esas películas tienen el objeto de adoctrinar, no es el de hacer negocio.

La juventud, en su mayoría moronegra lumpen, y el mercado asiático demandan cine de acción a la vieja usanza.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

La panchita en busca de novio macho que la proteja no va ir a ver esa mierda porque no se siente identificada. El malo malote ya ni hablamos.


----------



## Gorrino (7 Ago 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Olvidáis el aspecto multicultural, la prota pertenece a minoría racial oprimida, los indios americanos. Muy woke. Por supuesto, los franceses blancos, con pinta de violadores borrachuzos. La vi por afición a la saga, sabiendo más o menos lo que me iba a encontrar. La cuestión es qué efecto producirá en las mentes jóvenes que no pueden comparar con la calidac de la original











Le llaman Bodhi (1991)


Género: Acción | Sinopsis: Johnny Utah (Keanu Reeves), un joven agente del FBI, se infiltra en los ambientes del surf para desenmascarar a una banda de atracadores que, como sello de identidad, usan caretas de presidentes de ...




www.filmaffinity.com





En esta el protagonista también pertenece a una minoría racial y está dirigida por una mujer, pero que película...


----------



## socrates99 (7 Ago 2022)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Olvidáis el aspecto multicultural, la prota pertenece a minoría racial oprimida, los indios americanos. Muy woke. Por supuesto, los franceses blancos, con pinta de violadores borrachuzos. La vi por afición a la saga, sabiendo más o menos lo que me iba a encontrar. La cuestión es qué efecto producirá en las mentes jóvenes que no pueden comparar con la calidac de la original



La peli está bien,pero claro,compararla con la original es un puto insulto.
Esperaba peor.
Menos mal que no aparecieron los españoles está vez,aunque quieran borrar que fuimos los primeros en llegar a Canadá,sin matar un Siux.
Ya llegaron los ingleses a genocidar a los indios…esos no se ven claro.
Por cierto,ese depredador era el hijo tonto de la familia.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Ago 2022)

A mi me jodieron


Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> "Ligeramente retrasada ", qué bueno. No nos engañemos, el Hulk de siempre ya parecía Ligeramente Retrasado.



Hulk se creo para repartir mamporros a cual mas grande.







Como lector me trae al pairo que sepa resolver ecuaciones de tercer grado.


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...




Yo que tú no jugaría con mi salud psicológica


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Yo que tú no jugaría con mi salud psicológica



Joder, encima que arriesgo mi salud mental acercándome al peligro para preveniros os quejáis. Soy un mártir del progresismo que me he sacrificado por vosotros


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Es realmente insultante que la cultura que exterminó a los indígenas en los territorios que ocuparon (anglos) pretenda ahora exaltar el indigenismo. Una tomadura de pelo realmente satánica.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Joder, encima que arriesgo mi salud mental acercándome al peligro para preveniros os quejáis. Soy un mártir del progresismo que me he sacrificado por vosotros




Y por eso tienes tus thankitos pero... Valen el precio?


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Hulka siempre a dado morbazo, creo que veré la serie.



Es como Fiona, la novia de shrek, después de hacer dieta y adelgazar jajaja


----------



## Fauna iberica (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Yo la vi ayer, la descargue con emule obviamente, y si es feminazi hasta la náusea, una jovencita más bien enquencle da hostias como panes, sale de arenas movedizas, se enfrenta a osos y pumas, y al depredador lo torea como a un miura 
Lo único que se salva es la ambientación y los fabulosos paisajes de la zona en la que está rodeada, apoyado todo en una fotografía espectacular.
Han estropeado una película que con esos mimbres podía haber sido bastante lograda , pero tienen que meter la corrosiva ideología feminazi hasta en la sopa.


----------



## romeoalfa (7 Ago 2022)

Esperemos que se hunda en la miseria la productora del proximo 007,con una 007 mujer negra…que sería lo próximo.. un 007 gay?, travelo? no binario?


----------



## porromtrumpero (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Es realmente insultante que la cultura que exterminó a los indígenas en los territorios que ocuparon (anglos) pretenda ahora exaltar el indigenismo. Una tomadura de pelo realmente satánica.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Una cosa curiosa: los machirulos hombres blancos violadores y borrachos que solo sirven en la peli como carne picada y para demostrar lo víctimas que fueron los indios, no son anglos......son franceses.

Por si no lo sabéis, en las reservas de hurones ( tribu de la zona que Quebec) que hay en Canadá, muchísimos de los descendientes de hurones y hurones de hoy en día son blancos rubios de ojos azules, pero no por mezclarse con los ingleses, enemigos que les aniquilaban, sino con los franceses.

Los franceses formaron un sistema de comercio , colaboración y convivencia con los hurones que les llevo a establecerse en un mismo pueblo, mezclándose entre ellos y colaborando para expulsar al enemigo anglo. Algo así como lo que pasó con los españoles en el sur de Norteamérica ( véase todos los estados del sur desde Carolina del Norte hacia abajo, y todo lo que hay al oeste del Mississippi), y por supuesto todo lo que hay por debajo de Río grande ( a las leyes de Burgos me remito) 

Hoy se ha vendido que el aniquilador fue el español ( la famosa leyenda negra) y toca añadir al francés ......pero el anglo, el auténtico aniquilador de indígenas en América, sale indemne y nadie dice ni mu sobre el asunto.

Lo de las reservas de hurones he podido verlo con mis propios ojos en Wendake, en las cercanías de Montreal


----------



## maxkuiper (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roberto Malone (7 Ago 2022)

La noticia no hace ningún tipo de crítica al wokismo de la serie en cuestión.

Financian los Qui. Tenemos woke para rato.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Y por eso tienes tus thankitos pero... Valen el precio?



Bueno, soy inmune a la tontada. La veo, y ya. El peligro si fuese un numale de mente débil que estas cosas le influyen y moldean su pensamiento.

Ya sabes lo que se dice, ten cerca a tus amigos, pero más cerca a tus enemigos


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> La noticia no hace ningún tipo de crítica al wokismo de la serie en cuestión.
> 
> Financian los Qui. Tenemos woke para rato.



No, la noticia no dice nada......pero basta con que antes cabos y lo verás tú mismo de donde viene el agujero


----------



## Wattman (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Mi critica despues de haber visto la pelicula : 



Spoiler



Desde un extricto punto de vista cinematografico PREY no es una mala pelicula , es como "ALIEN en las praderas " , una trasliteracion de la primera pelicula de la franquicia ALIEN pero en el contexto PREDATOR de caza y naturaleza , ambos filmes terminan con una protagonista femenina que acaba con la criatura alienigena , lo que se hecha de menos en PREY es que para calcar la estructura basica del guion de ALIEN mejor el primer tercio del filme deberia haber sido mas coral y haber mostrado subtramas de los guerreros varones y de las gentes del poblado de nativo americanos .
Pero tienen que vendernos que la nena es especial , humanizarla , supongo para una audiencia WASP (blancos protestantes) lo creen necesario ya que los WOKE creen que todos los blancos somos racistas como principio .
Las comparaciones son odiosas , pero en ALIEN la teniente Ripley se salva de casualidad , a pesar de ser una oficial experimentada , en PREY llevan desde el minuto 1 diciendonos lo especial que es la pequeña cazadora , que se niega a seguir los roles de genero .
Lo que hace que desde el principio sea un muermo de pelicula , si no engancha desde el minuto uno olvidate , se salva un poco por las escenas del Predator pero no tanto como deberia .

En los creditos amenaza sibilinamente una secuela (en una escena de animacion ) , pero sinceramente veo dificil que hagan PREY 2 .


----------



## fieraverde (7 Ago 2022)

Me quiere de sonar que los tíos somos la mayoría del consumidor de este tipo de series/películas, que sigan así. 

Es como el futbol femenino, las tias no tenian cojones a ver un partido de España en una eurocopa y van a ver un partido de fútbol de tias , claro que si Guapi.


----------



## Tanchus (7 Ago 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Mejor esperaré a que saquen la versión porno para ir a verla.



Pues sí, esas versiones de películas de superheroínas seguro que sí tendrían éxito: un Wonder Woman porno, con Gal Gadot metiéndose superfalos y batpollas por sus wonderagujeros, o unas supertijeras entre Capitana Marvel-Brie Larson y SuperGirl-Melissa Benoist o ver a Harley Quinn-Margot Robbie jugando con su bate... Sí, definitivamente esas películas sí que las vería.


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Ago 2022)

La película de acción feminista más enfermiza que he visto es "Pasajero oculto". Si alguien tiene curiosidad que le eche un vistazo.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> La película de acción feminista más enfermiza que he visto es "Pasajero oculto". Si alguien tiene curiosidad que le eche un vistazo.



Eso era ya para mear y no echar gota . Era una ida de cabeza de principio a fin.

Aunque la más feminista es la de Harley Quinn aves de presa. Esa se salía de la escala....y el malo malísimo el hombre blanco machirulo heteroopatriarcal . Eso no falla


----------



## Sputnik (7 Ago 2022)

Porque tienen esa obsesion con mujeres violentas, brutales, forzudas, asesinas, letales y toda la mandanga?

Para decir que ellas tambien son tan pazuzeñas como los machirulos? En eso consiste el empoderamientos vaginal? Algo tan ridiculo?

Esto/as woke son irremisiblemente retrasados intelectuales, pero eso si, tienen y les prestan mucha pasta...


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

EL FEMINISMO Y LA BOMBA GAY, son ataques de ingeniería social para castrar a la población occidental y evitar que tengan hijos. 
Es una limpieza étnica como todo el mundo debería haber apreciado a estas alturas. 

la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana , es decir las madres de la próxima generación, lo que han conseguido es convertirlas en eunucos . Una condición que fue muy apreciada en algunas etapas de la civilización china .

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN , que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays ) lo mismo es una vagina que el ano de un señor. Son agujeros que alguna gente usa para drogarse con la bioquímica generada por el sexo y el deseo sexual . 

¿ en qué piensa un niño cuando dice ser niña ? en un rol durante el sexo. Obviamente no se imagina pariendo porque sabe que es un niño y no tiene ni útero ni vagina . Le han hecho creer que follar es el sentido de vivir y que pude elegir los roles . Es como una tribu urbana o una religión, lo más probable que los hijos de los musulmanes salgan musulmanes de la misma manera que los niños de antes heredaban el oficio de su padre porque era el mundo en el que estaban inmersos. 

El sexo en occidente es el equivalente al OPIO con el que inundaron a China y consiguieron saquear ese imperio . 

Todo indica que este ataque a la civilización occidental proviene de los NO OCCIDENTALES ( Chinos, musulmanes , indígenas sudamericanos, africanos ...) puesto que la tan cacareada redución de natalidad sólo corresponde a los 1.000 millones de blancos. La explosión demográfica de los 7 mil millones restantes es incontenible y evidentemente en una generación nos reemplazarán ) 

Es el plan Kalergi delante de nuestros ojos y la gente está tan drogada que le da igual. 

TODO TODO TODO lo que está invadiendo la cultura occidental , gira en torno a la castración de los hombres y las mujeres .


----------



## AlfredHard (7 Ago 2022)

De disney+ el que me vende la iptv me dijo que si quería una cuenta regalada porque no había huevos de quitárselas de encima, de hecho veo en muchos vendedores de este tipo de cosas que por cada netflix, hbo o cualquier mierda de esas que comres te regalan una. Así de mal les tiene que ir.


----------



## elchicho47 (7 Ago 2022)

Que cierren por hijos de puta


----------



## Bobesponjista (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Eso es. Una mujer de acción no es un problema. El problema es cuando lo meten con calzador. Igual que un negro.
> 
> Cuando en una peli de acción la acción te hace olvidar que el prota es mujer o negro , y te centras en la acción, y te da igual como sea el personaje, cojonudo, pero cuando no haces las que ver en la pantalla a un negro o a una mujer y la acción está en segundo plano .....pues ahí empieza el problema .



Así debería ser
En Predator también sale una mujer de la selva, que pone en aviso al chuache. Ella sobrevivió. Película mítica ochentera, y a nadie le importaba que era una mujer. Era un personaje con su historia sin más.
Alien es una tía la que lo enfrenta, una de las películas más chulas que hay, y nadie le hizo el vacío a la Weaver por ser mujer protagonista y de acción.
Ahora solo se dedican a fabricar problemas para dividir a la población mediante colectivos y etiquetas. Fin.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la impresion, y no deja de ser una opinion cuñadesca, de que empezara a ser tendencia que estas basurillas woke pasen directamente a la plataforma de turno ain pasar por cines ya que entre otras razones, los que pagan esas plataformas se tragan lo que les echen ya que nopagan por una u otra serie sino pagan un lote, y ahi puede haber 1 cosa interente que les atraiga de inicio y luego lescuelen basura que veran porque les entra en el pack. 
En wl cine te gastas una pasta y erea mucho mas critico con lo que vas a ver


----------



## Atotrapo (7 Ago 2022)

Ya podéis descargar los clásicos del cine, porque me parece que en un futuro ni se podrá ver Rocky o películas interpretadas por un hombre porque son machistas.


----------



## Yomimo (7 Ago 2022)

Qué se jodan, estos se deben pensar qué toda la población es idiota


----------



## sasuke (7 Ago 2022)

A ver, que hulka no es un personaje de ahora que lo crearon en los 70 y , de hecho en los 80 sustituyó a la cosa en los 4 fantásticos cuando los 4 fantásticos los llevaba jhon byrne, luego dejó los 4 fantásticos y tuvo su miniserie en solitario y los primeros números de esa serie son un clásico de los cómics ochenteros


----------



## Teuro (7 Ago 2022)

Quiero una versión del bello durmiente y con 7 enanitas trabajando.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ago 2022)

Ah, y la versión de las tres cerditas y la loba feroz.


----------



## Menchi (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Ayer la vi también y, quitando que vienen repitiendo a la misma protagonista una y otra vez sea la película que esa, la verdad es que me pareció bien entretenida. Una película bien hecha que van contando poco a poco y el Predator no está en todo momento en pantalla mostrándose.

El problema es el de siempre. Parece que siempre es la misma protagonista pero rodeada de circunstancias y épocas distintas pero todas ellas han enfrentado el mismo problema. Tienen que hacerse valer cuando de primera hora nos están mostrando que no hay quien le tosa, sin entranamiento ni nada ya saben manejar cualquier arma que caiga en sus manos y sabe más de estrategia y táctica que cualquier hombre que lleve encima años de experiencia.

Eso es lo que me saca de la película completamente. Esos constantes mensajes de "¿Ves lo que está pasando? ¿Ves como esta mujer es mejor que todos vosotros pero no le permitís que os mande?".

La Ripley en Alien sobrevivió a duras penas, sí, pero es que además era un personaje que tuvo que tomar las riendas porque no le quedaba otra. Era la que mandaba en la Nostromo, mejor o peor, pero cuando el Alien sale a es escena tiene que enfrentarse a una situación que la sobrepasa y para la que no estaba preparada. No están desde la primera toma diciéndonos "Esta mujer os da tres vueltas en todo".

En Predator. La presa hubieran podido poner un personaje masculino de protagonista y NO HUBIERA PASADO NADA. De hecho, hubiera encajado mucho mejor eso, crear una historia de hermano menor a punto de pasar a la edad adulta pero ese proceso se ve interrumpido por tener que enfrentar un peligro que puede significar el exterminio de su pueblo. Pero no, el deseo de hacerte tragar el mismo prototipo de protagonista permanece por encima de todo.

En definitiva. No quieren que hayan personajes masculinos protagonistas que sirvan de buena referencia a los niños de hoy. No quieren que tengan alguien a lo que querer parecerse.

También una cosa curiosa de los franceses. El jefe indio que escribió una carta sobre el exterminio del pueblo indio lo hizo en 1855 (gracias Google). En ella decía que "veía en los campos pudrirse a los búfalos que habían sido disparados desde los trenes". En esta película de Predator se ve esa misma imagen pero acusando a los franceses de hacerlo. Si la película se desarrolla en 1715, todavía quedaba unos pocos de años para ver esas imágenes. Pero ya sabemos lo bien que se les da a Hollywood el crear chivos expiatorios de sus propias faltas.

Por otro lado, también me gustaría, ya que quieren ser las protagonistas de todos, que los esbirros que machacan a cientos en esas cintas de acción, dejaran de ser hombre blancos y pasaran a ser mujeres también. Pero ya sabemos que lo que se busca es la despersonalización del hombre y por eso no van a cambiar de tipo de esbirro nunca.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Pues al mierda de @octopodiforme le encantó.

Que cosa más rara considerando que tiene un gusto cinematográfico "fuera de serie".


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (7 Ago 2022)

*'She-Hulk: Abogada Hulka', retrasada ligeramente *se estrenará con un poco de retraso.

A veces pienso que hay un grupúsculo de foreros poniendo títulos por ahí.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Pues al mierda de @octopodiforme le encantó.
> 
> Que cosa más rara considerando que tiene un gusto cinematográfico "fuera de serie".



La peli medio entretiene y no está mal rodada, pero es que tiene un tufillo woke en su temática que espanta al mas majo


----------



## fayser (7 Ago 2022)

Hay una cosa que no acabo de entender de estos feminazis/manginas/soyboys...

*¿Todavía no han notado que las pelis de "supertías" no les gustan ni a las tías?*

Lo único que quieren las tías del feminazismo son los privilegios. No perder el tiempo en que les den la turra con mierdas. Ni pelis ni fútbol ni hostias.

Las tías en el cine quieren ver a un fulano forrado tratándolas como putas, como toda la vida. Sólo hay que ver esta bazofia para entenderlo:


----------



## napobalo (7 Ago 2022)

Si la hubieran hecho como el guardian del desfiladero seria mas digerible si


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Así debería ser
> En Predator también sale una mujer de la selva, que pone en aviso al chuache. Ella sobrevivió. Película mítica ochentera, y a nadie le importaba que era una mujer. Era un personaje con su historia sin más.
> Alien es una tía la que lo enfrenta, una de las películas más chulas que hay, y nadie le hizo el vacío a la Weaver por ser mujer protagonista y de acción.
> Ahora solo se dedican a fabricar problemas para dividir a la población mediante colectivos y etiquetas. Fin.



Tampoco nadie crítica a Sarah Connor, ni a Selene de underworld, ni a salt ( que el prota iba a ser un hombre y cambiaron a una mujer porque contrataron a Angelina Jolie) ni a Lara Croft, ni clarice de el silencio de los corderos, ni Alice de resident Evil, ni laurie de Halloween...... Hay muchos personajes de acción mujeres que encajan como tal porque no se empeñan en hacernos ver qué son muy hembras y muy feministas , solo se encuentran con situaciones complicadas e intentan solucionarlas. 

La única claramente feminista y lesbiana que merece la pena, y porque es imprescindible para la propia trama, es salander de Millenium, y ojo, gusta en las películas suecas donde no es una superheroína digna de Marvel, sino una simple pirata informática con ganas de venganza y que tiene sus dificultades. En las versiones americanas, sobre todo la última, parece de lo Marvel y ahí ya rechina y mucho


----------



## Raizor (7 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Te conozco de mundodvd?



Servidor estuvo participando en ese foro, sección coleccionistas compare, tu que estabas solamente en cine? O bicheabas mas foros.


----------



## zirick (7 Ago 2022)

Cultura de la cancelación. No al woke.
No a Disney


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2022)

Que le den por el culo a Disney y toda su mierda progre.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no acabo de entender de estos feminazis/manginas/soyboys...
> 
> *¿Todavía no han notado que las pelis de "supertías" no les gustan ni a las tías?*
> 
> ...



Es el mismo cuento de la Cenicienta de toda la vida. Llámalo Pretty Woman o 50 sombras de Grey. Es la pobre mujer que se merece un príncipe azul. Hubo aqui quien dijo que para las mujeres estas historias es como el porno para los hombres.


----------



## LetalFantasy (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Es el mismo cuento de la Cenicienta de toda la vida. Llámalo Pretty Woman o 50 sombras de Grey. Es la pobre mujer que se merece un príncipe azul. Hubo aqui quien dijo que para las mujeres estas historias es como el porno para los hombres.



Normal, a los tíos les ponen los coños y a las tías el dinero. De ahí que esas historias sea para las tías como el porno para nosotros


----------



## porromtrumpero (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Eso era ya para mear y no echar gota . Era una ida de cabeza de principio a fin.
> 
> Aunque la más feminista es la de Harley Quinn aves de presa. Esa se salía de la escala....y el malo malísimo el hombre blanco machirulo heteroopatriarcal . Eso no falla



El malo de aves de presa, black mask, es hetero en los cómics, pero en la peli lo hicieron gay
Pero como era un hombre blanco les valía lo suficiente


----------



## Turbocalbo (7 Ago 2022)

Eär dijo:


> Hombre, es que si en Aliens vs Predators (mala hasta decir basta) los Predators las pasan putas, en Emponderadas vs Predators obviamente no tienen ninguna oportunidad.



Con lo fácil que hubiese sido hacer un predator autopercibido como mujer, de fuertes convicciones religiosas islamicas pero combativa por los derechos humanos de las mujeres occidentales, 
asi las mogeres empoderadas estarian bien representadas con un bicharraco inestable de colores desiguales esparciendo hodio y arrebatando custodias por toda la galacsia 

El resto lo podian haber dejado como está, sustituyendo al protagonista por Español mazadura sin depilar repartiendo mamporros a toda la indigenada confundida y al predator feminazic por igual, 
eso seria un regreso del buen cine por todo lo alto. 
Porfavor productores guionistas, no hacer caso a este foro si lo que quieren es nutrirse de buenas ideas.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (7 Ago 2022)

Fan de Terminator desde pequeño y esta película la tuve que dejar de ver a la mitad.

Demasiados anuncios publicitarios queriendo hacerse pasar por cine.


----------



## V. R. N (7 Ago 2022)

Aunque reculen, nadie debería volver a ver nada Disney. Que lo hubieran pensado antes de todas las imbecilidades progres que han hecho.


----------



## Knight who says ni (7 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Todavía no han notado que las pelis de "supertías" no les gustan ni a las tías?



Es como el fútbol femenino... a los varones no les gusta y las mujeres no ven fútbol. 

Las tías no consumen ni fútbol ni películas de superheroes.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2022)

Pero si acaban de empezar con el mariconismo, no me creo que se vayan a cansar del feminismo, aunque igual sus accionistas no institucionales piensen otra cosa.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Con lo fácil que hubiese sido hacer un predator autopercibido como mujer, de fuertes convicciones religiosas islamicas pero combativa por los derechos humanos de las mujeres occidentales,
> asi las mogeres empoderadas estarian bien representadas con un bicharraco inestable de colores desiguales esparciendo hodio y arrebatando custodias por toda la galacsia
> 
> El resto lo podian haber dejado como está, sustituyendo al protagonista por Español mazadura sin depilar repartiendo mamporros a toda la indigenada confundida y al predator feminazic por igual,
> ...



No es tontería. Imagina: un grupo de exploradores españoles atravesando la selva en algún lugar del Perú en el siglo XVII se empieza a encontrar con aldeas indígenas arrasadas, pensando que son los incas prosiguen su camino y ven como van perdiendo componentes poco a poco. Al final queda solo Rodrigo Saavedra de Medellín, extremeño de pura cepa ( había pensado en principio murciano, pero no vendría mal entender que es lo que dice el protagonista ) y su guía, un indio de los panacas con el que genera una gran amistad y entre los dos vencen al demonio que les cazaba.


Ya lo estoy viendo......eso sí, no nos pasemos tampoco que me veo a Resines haciendo del personaje de Rodrigo Saavedra


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Es como el fútbol femenino... a los varones no les gusta y las mujeres no ven fútbol.
> 
> Las tías no consumen ni fútbol ni películas de superheroes.



Eso sí, nos lo meten a capón por cojones


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Quiero una versión del bello durmiente y con 7 enanitas trabajando.



Joder, pues casi que la tenemos:


----------



## rsaca (7 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Aunque reculen, nadie debería volver a ver nada Disney. Que lo hubieran pensado antes de todas las imbecilidades progres que han hecho.



Hombre, depende. Los clásicos si.


----------



## Adelaido (7 Ago 2022)

Aquí estamos los aliados, pum pum pum pum pum pum purumpum


----------



## Turbocalbo (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No es tontería. Imagina: un grupo de exploradores españoles atravesando la selva en algún lugar del Perú en el siglo XVII se empieza a encontrar con aldeas indígenas arrasadas, pensando que son los incas prosiguen su camino y ven como van perdiendo componentes poco a poco. Al final queda solo Rodrigo Saavedra de Medellín, extremeño de pura cepa ( había pensado en principio murciano, pero no vendría mal entender que es lo que dice el protagonista ) y su guía, un indio de los panacas con el que genera una gran amistad y entre los dos vencen al demonio que les cazaba.
> 
> 
> Ya lo estoy viendo......eso sí, no nos pasemos tampoco que me veo a Resines haciendo del personaje de Rodrigo Saavedra



Buena idea, buena historia y no faltan aliens hoyga, pero lo del murciano proceresco se podria arreglar dejando sus guiones meramente a cuando corra por salvar su vida, o ponerle suctitulos solo a el  
Solo necesitamos su gallardia y saber hacer,aunque también corres el riesgo de la realidac superando la ficcion. 









Un cornudo murciano con certificado de autenticidad


Murcia atesora el primer caso documentado de astas en una cabeza humana




www.laverdad.es







Al resinas que le pongan la quinta y la sexta y que se deje de dar pol culo ya.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Ago 2022)

Cine y TV - Ms Marvel: No se podía saber. Kamala Khan: Sabíamos que iba a pasar.


Iman Vellani hace frente a las críticas de Ms. Marvel: 'Sabíamos que iba a pasar' La actriz ha expresado su opinión acerca de las duras opiniones negativas que está sufriendo su serie por parte de los seguidores de Marvel...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## nelsoncito (7 Ago 2022)

Y nuestros sabiomanes del foro diciendo que el boicot a Disney no servía para nada porque la judiada tiene infinito dinero para gastar.

Bueno. Parece ser que a los judíos les gusta el dinero. Y mucho. Algo que nuestros sabiomanes no supieron ver.

Tirad ya la bolita de cristal porque es que no dais una.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Ago 2022)

​_Los autores, con una gran calidad gráfica y narrativa, deciden derrocar la mítica Mesa Redonda dando vida a *un cuento feminista en el que el hada Morgana agarra la espada* contra los representantes del orden establecido.

Privada de su destino como reina, *la media hermana del Rey Arturo se convierte en la hada sulfurosa Morgana y se enfrenta a la tiranía de la Mesa Redonda y las manipulaciones de Merlín el loco*. Asqueada por el mago que ha jugado con su vida desde su más tierna infancia, *Morgana da rienda suelta a su ira y sacia su sed de poder hacia y contra* todos: su antiguo maestro, *los hombres y el mismo sistema.*_


*144 páginas, 22 putos eurazos.*


----------



## V. R. N (7 Ago 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Hombre, depende. Los clásicos si.



Esos ya no se ven apenas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vi el trailer, tiene una pinta de mierda acojonante, la mujera es más fuerte, más lista, etc que Hulk, cosa rara, no lo podía esperar ni imaginar en estos tiempos. ESo si, es como 5 veces mas pequeña que Hulk.


----------



## rey0 (7 Ago 2022)

Me da que estais equivocados. A la industria se la pela todo esto de la diversidad, simplemente, hizo una peli como capitana Marvel destinada a recaudar unos 700 millones con suerte. Pero.....todo el rollo feminista que se género en torno a ella ( en realidad la peli no es muy hembrista) la catapulto al doble de espectadores de lo esperado......

Luego, la de pantera negra cuarto de lo mismo. Esta vez, con el rollo racial y siendo la peli un truño recaudo a lo bestia y consiguió Óscar y todo......Vamos que vieron un chollo en esto del progresismo.

Pero como tantas cosas, flor de un día y exceptuando estas dos, las siguientes son fracasos encadenados o por debajo de expectativas. Vamos, que en nada, se abandonan estas cosas y probamos con el ecologismo, que parece estar ahora de moda...... La pela es la pela y nadie la pierde por muy progue que se sea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...







En la wiki ni siquiera dicen cuanto les ha costado Prey, pero veo que las críticas en general son buenas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Hombre, depende. Los clásicos si.



Esos los vemos tú y yo, los jovenes no, ni ganas. El otro día en Tiktok a una tipa le salía Mary Poppins y la tía decía "ezto ké miedda eh".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

rey0 dijo:


> Me da que estais equivocados. A la industria se la pela todo esto de la diversidad, simplemente, hizo una peli como capitana Marvel destinada a recaudar unos 700 millones con suerte. Pero.....todo el rollo feminista que se género en torno a ella ( en realidad la peli no es muy hembrista) la catapulto al doble de espectadores de lo esperado......
> 
> Luego, la de pantera negra cuarto de lo mismo. Esta vez, con el rollo racial y siendo la peli un truño recaudo a lo bestia y consiguió Óscar y todo......Vamos que vieron un chollo en esto del progresismo.
> 
> Pero como tantas cosas, flor de un día y exceptuando estas dos, las siguientes son fracasos encadenados o por debajo de expectativas. Vamos, que en nada, se abandonan estas cosas y probamos con el ecologismo, que parece estar ahora de moda...... La pela es la pela y nadie la pierde por muy progue que se sea



El chochozismo sigue dando mucha pasta y mucha guerra. Si no es por taquilla es por subvención. No veremos ni tú ni yo caer todo eso.


----------



## Kelowna (7 Ago 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> En Predator también sale una mujer de la selva, que pone en aviso al chuache. Ella sobrevivió. Película mítica ochentera, y a nadie le importaba que era una mujer. Era un personaje con su historia sin más.



Si señor y bien buena que estaba Elpidia Carrillo (ya está mayorcita)y además también con sangre indígena .
E incluso hizo un cameo en la segunda película en la cual había otra mujer policía Leona la cual el predator no mata por que esta embarazada .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Ostras no me acordaba que en Batgirl es donde volvía Brendan Fraser.









¿Podremos llegar a ver 'Batgirl' algún día?


¿Hay alguna posibilidad de que la película se filtre y nos llegue alguna escena de Leslie Grace o Michael Keaton?




www.esquire.com


----------



## fieraverde (7 Ago 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Así debería ser
> En Predator también sale una mujer de la selva, que pone en aviso al chuache. Ella sobrevivió. Película mítica ochentera, y a nadie le importaba que era una mujer. Era un personaje con su historia sin más.
> Alien es una tía la que lo enfrenta, una de las películas más chulas que hay, y nadie le hizo el vacío a la Weaver por ser mujer protagonista y de acción.
> Ahora solo se dedican a fabricar problemas para dividir a la población mediante colectivos y etiquetas. Fin.



Una peli que me moló y la protagonista es una tía es Gorrión Rojo.


----------



## fieraverde (7 Ago 2022)

Si en la de 50 sombras de grey el prota fuese un tío feo como @Sir Connor la peli se llamaría 50 denuncias a grey.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En la wiki ni siquiera dicen cuanto les ha costado Prey, pero veo que las críticas en general son buenas.



Ah, las críticas, esas que algunas han puesto a parir a maverick con la única excusa de que esta llena de masculinidad tóxica .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

De hecho, con el exitazo de Top Gun muchos se están dando cuenta que las cosas no han cambiado tanto. Ellos y ellas siguen buscando lo mismo.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Una peli que me moló y la protagonista es una tía es Gorrión Rojo.



Muy buena


----------



## Patronio (7 Ago 2022)

Este tipo de películas de acción y violencia se han destinado desde siempre al público masculino.

Lo que se está haciendo por parte de la ideologia woke y del feminismo igualitarista no es más que una apropiación cultural de las manifestaciones culturales tradicionalmente asociadas a la masculinidad heterosexual, ahora considerada tóxica por esa ideología dominante.

El primer interés de esta apropiación cultural es la destrucción de esa masculinidad tradicional, que es incompatible con la ideología que tratan de imponer.

A muchos hombres nos produce un choque cultural inasumible ver una película de acción cuya protagonista es un jovencita con una mascota cuqui haciendo el papel que antes hacían Schwarzenegger o Stallone, algo parecido a lo que nos pasa cuando vemos fútbol femenino, al menos en España, donde es un deporte tradicionalmente masculino.

De ahí, que el único público objetivo de esas películas protagonizadas por heroínas cuquis matahombres sea el público femenino y el público que ya ha interiorizado como propia esa ideología woke. 

Mi opinión es que ese público no se va a interesar nunca por películas violentas y de acción, por lo que claramente están abocadas al fracaso.

Eso sí, el primer objetivo, que es del de derruir las bases de la masculinidad tradicional sí lo están consiguiendo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

EL FEMINISMO Y LA BOMBA GAY, son ataques de ingeniería social para castrar a la población occidental y evitar que tengan hijos.
Es una limpieza étnica como todo el mundo debería haber apreciado a estas alturas.

la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana , es decir las madres de la próxima generación, lo que han conseguido es convertirlas en eunucos . Una condición que fue muy apreciada en algunas etapas de la civilización china .

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer A TODA LA POBLACIÓN , que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo de forma estéril y promiscua ( como los gays ) lo mismo es una vagina que el ano de un señor. Son agujeros que alguna gente usa para drogarse con la bioquímica generada por el sexo y el deseo sexual .

¿ en qué piensa un niño cuando dice ser niña ? en un rol durante el sexo. Obviamente no se imagina pariendo porque sabe que es un niño y no tiene ni útero ni vagina . Le han hecho creer que follar es el sentido de vivir y que pude elegir los roles . Es como una tribu urbana o una religión, lo más probable que los hijos de los musulmanes salgan musulmanes de la misma manera que los niños de antes heredaban el oficio de su padre porque era el mundo en el que estaban inmersos.

El sexo en occidente es el equivalente al OPIO con el que inundaron a China y consiguieron saquear ese imperio .

Todo indica que este ataque a la civilización occidental proviene de los NO OCCIDENTALES ( Chinos, musulmanes , indígenas sudamericanos, africanos ...) puesto que la tan cacareada redución de natalidad sólo corresponde a los 1.000 millones de blancos. La explosión demográfica de los 7 mil millones restantes es incontenible y evidentemente en una generación nos reemplazarán )

Es el plan Kalergi delante de nuestros ojos y la gente está tan drogada que le da igual.

TODO TODO TODO lo que está invadiendo la cultura occidental , gira en torno a la castración de los hombres y las mujeres


----------



## qbit (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Eso es. Una mujer de acción no es un problema. El problema es cuando lo meten con calzador. Igual que un negro.
> 
> Cuando en una peli de acción la acción te hace olvidar que el prota es mujer o negro , y te centras en la acción, y te da igual como sea el personaje, cojonudo, pero cuando no haces las que ver en la pantalla a un negro o a una mujer y la acción está en segundo plano .....pues ahí empieza el problema .



Traducción: Lo que me jode no es que haya propaganda (no existen mujeres de acción más que en el cine, y los negros protagonistas que lo sean en pelis africanas). Lo que me jode es que la propaganda se note mucho y que la peli sea mala.

"Te centras en la acción". Según el nivel de cada cual. Vosotros os centráis en la acción de Depredador, mientras yo veía que apestaba a propaganda con el típico grupo multirracial haciendo de competentes y unidos.


----------



## qbit (7 Ago 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> es que nadie de mi generación tenemos problemas ni con las mujeres, ni con los negracas, ni con los maricones...
> 
> tenemos problemas con las disptopías que quieren meter mujeres donde no caben (superheroínas de acción, genias de cualquier sector, responsables de la nasa, primeras programadoras, etc), negros donde no los hubo (julio césar, heimdall el vikingo, etc), y maricones de cuota en cada obra...
> 
> coño, algo de contenido, no está mal... yo me crié disfrutando del príncipe de bell air, cosas de casa, y otras series de negros... pero porque negro esa solo un puto color de piel, no estaban todo el día con la raza y la cultura... hubieran sido blancos, y el 95% del guión les hubiera valido el mismo...



Porque ya estás subvertido, y por eso te tragabas mierdas de negros y mujeras extranjeras. La diferencia es que la nueva subversión es demasiado para tus tragaderas.


----------



## rmacnamara (7 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De hecho, con el exitazo de Top Gun muchos se están dando cuenta que las cosas no han cambiado tanto. Ellos y ellas siguen buscando lo mismo.



Yo disfruté como un crío ver Top Gun.


----------



## BilloGatos (7 Ago 2022)

Oh NWO...! parece que las altas temperaturas comienzan a derretir el congelador Fagor donde supuestamente está Walt Disney...


----------



## Santirey (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Eres cómplice, mierdecilla. Si te mueres haces favor a todos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Ago 2022)

Raizor dijo:


> Servidor estuvo participando en ese foro, sección coleccionistas compare, tu que estabas solamente en cine? O bicheabas mas foros.



Yo también, en coleccionismo y cinefilia


----------



## alas97 (7 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Nada superará la batgirl de los años sesenta:



Antes sí sabían hacer cine.

Eran los tiempos de oro en la tele para los pajilleros premium y los prepuber granosos.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (7 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ​_Los autores, con una gran calidad gráfica y narrativa, deciden derrocar la mítica Mesa Redonda dando vida a *un cuento feminista en el que el hada Morgana agarra la espada* contra los representantes del orden establecido.
> 
> Privada de su destino como reina, *la media hermana del Rey Arturo se convierte en la hada sulfurosa Morgana y se enfrenta a la tiranía de la Mesa Redonda y las manipulaciones de Merlín el loco*. Asqueada por el mago que ha jugado con su vida desde su más tierna infancia, *Morgana da rienda suelta a su ira y sacia su sed de poder hacia y contra* todos: su antiguo maestro, *los hombres y el mismo sistema.*_
> 
> ...



Morgana, tu bol con alpiste de buena mañana.


----------



## ESC (7 Ago 2022)

Lo bueno de esta deriva cultural es que nos está convirtiendo en seres anacrónicos o con capacidad de ver más allá del tiempo, centrándonos en la esencia de las cosas, comprendiéndonos a nosotros mismos, viendo las costuras del sistema.

Estamos magros, musculados, en forma para abrazar un mad max o un blade runner o la puta mierda que tenga que venir.

A mi ya me la soplan todas las ideologías y los ismos modernos.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Ago 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Nada superará la batgirl de los años sesenta:



Joder. Que sexy! Cuánta feminidad!

Así, así quiero yo a las mujeres (lo sé, no quedan si es que alguna vez las hubo y no era fingido).


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Santirey dijo:


> Eres cómplice, mierdecilla. Si te mueres haces favor a todos.



Mucho resquemor en tu ser veo . Sudar la polla tus problemas a mi


----------



## ueee3 (7 Ago 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Lo bueno de esta deriva cultural es que nos está convirtiendo en seres anacrónicos o con capacidad de ver más allá del tiempo, centrándonos en la esencia de las cosas, comprendiéndonos a nosotros mismos, viendo las costuras del sistema.
> 
> Estamos magros, musculados, en forma para abrazar un mad max o un blade runner o la puta mierda que tenga que venir.
> 
> A mi ya me la soplan todas las ideologías y los ismos modernos.



Con nosotros no se atreverán, es lo malo. Irán cuando ya seamos viejos y los jóvenes hayan sido convenientemente adoctrinados y emasculados.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Ago 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Ah, y la versión de las tres cerditas y la loba feroz.



Suena a porno.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Traducción: Lo que me jode no es que haya propaganda (no existen mujeres de acción más que en el cine, y los negros protagonistas que lo sean en pelis africanas). Lo que me jode es que la propaganda se note mucho y que la peli sea mala.
> 
> "Te centras en la acción". Según el nivel de cada cual. Vosotros os centráis en la acción de Depredador, mientras yo veía que apestaba a propaganda con el típico grupo multirracial haciendo de competentes y unidos.



No exactamente. Te lo explico cuando se quejó Will Smith hace unos años de que no había actores negros nominados y que él se merecía la nominación ( no se atrevió a decir a qué blanco quitaría entonces para ponerse el ) por cierta película, en la que todo sea dicho de paso, no lo hizo nada mal ( la verdad duele se llamaba la película), le preguntaron a ciertos actores negros sobre la polémica, uno de ellos fue Denzel Washington, que ya había ganado día Óscar, y respondió muy claramente que a él no le habían dado ningún Óscar por ser un actor negro, sino por ser actor, y que no le contratan por ser un actor negro, sino por ser actor.

Y tiene razón. Denzel Washington en sus películas, sobre todo las de acción, no tiene un discurso racial, actúa, hace su personaje creíble, y si ese personaje lo hace un blanco o un negro da igual, no hay diferencia. Nadie le da importancia a si denzel Washington es negro en the equalizer, o en el fuego de la venganza, o en deja vu, o en fallen. Y si ese personaje lo hubiese hecho un actor blanco no habría que cambiar ni una palabra del guión. Denzel Washington es negro como Brad Pitt es rubio, es una característica física más que no le define en sus papeles. No hay publicidad racial en las películas de acción de denzel, y al público no le importa su raza .

Nadie vio mal ni vio ninguna publicidad en que Blade sea negro, o que corrupción en Miami fuesen una pareja de un negro y un blanco , exactamente igual que en arma letal, o que dos polis rebeldes fuesen día negros , que encima se empeñan en decir que eran negros, y nos gustaba ver a esos dos negros porque nos resultaban dos personajes simpáticos con una acción trepidante. Igual que las mujeres. Nadie pone pegas a Lara Croft, ni a Alice, ni a Selene, ni a Sarah Connor, ni a salt, ni a clarice , ni a ningún otro personaje que siendo mujer desarrolla la trama sin centrarse única y exclusivamente en que es mujer y en su empoderamiento , ni hace una referencia continua a que malo es el hombre blanco heterosexual....solo es una mujer en una situación excepcional intentando solucionarlo.

Tú dices que no hay mujeres de acción más que en el cine......pero tampoco fuera del cine hay gente con superpoderes y bien que vemos esas películas sin preguntarnos nada


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2022)

Tú ves un peliculón de acción, como por ejemplo La jungla de cristal 3, y la justificación para incluir un coprotagonista negro es absolutamente perfecta e, incluso, te cagarías en Dios hoy en día si se les ocurriera borrarlo digitalmente, blanquearlo o hacer un remake de sólo blancos.

Tú ves Alien 1, Alien 2, Terminator 1, Terminator 2, etc y no cambiarías ni una jodida coma del guión. Son perfectas y todas con protagonistas femeninas. Pero su guión alcanza cotas de calidad tan altas que empatizas al 100% con sus protagonistas independientemente de la raza o el sexo.

Y no sirve la excusa de que las películas actuales no tienen heroínas suficientemente respaldadas argumentalmente porque es falso. Hace unos días revisioné la película de El bosque y tenéis ahí a una Brice Dallas Howard que te estremece y haría contigo lo que quisiera.

Lo que pasa es que, sin un buen guión, no tienes una mierda. Lo protagonice quien lo protagonice


----------



## siroco (7 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder. Que sexy! Cuánta feminidad!
> 
> Así, así quiero yo a las mujeres (lo sé, no quedan si es que alguna vez las hubo y no era fingido).



Esa sí que es una superhembra


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No exactamente. Te lo explico cuando se quejó Will Smith hace unos años de que no había actores negros nominados y que él se merecía la nominación ( no se atrevió a decir a qué blanco quitaría entonces para ponerse el ) por cierta película, en la que todo sea dicho de paso, no lo hizo nada mal ( la verdad duele se llamaba la película), le preguntaron a ciertos actores negros sobre la polémica, uno de ellos fue Denzel Washington, que ya había ganado día Óscar, y respondió muy claramente que a él no le habían dado ningún Óscar por ser un actor negro, sino por ser actor, y que no le contratan por ser un actor negro, sino por ser actor.
> 
> Y tiene razón. Denzel Washington en sus películas, sobre todo las de acción, no tiene un discurso racial, actúa, hace su personaje creíble, y si ese personaje lo hace un blanco o un negro da igual, no hay diferencia. Nadie le da importancia a si denzel Washington es negro en the equalizer, o en el fuego de la venganza, o en deja vu, o en fallen. Y si ese personaje lo hubiese hecho un actor blanco no habría que cambiar ni una palabra del guión. Denzel Washington es negro como Brad Pitt es rubio, es una característica física más que no le define en sus papeles. No hay publicidad racial en las películas de acción de denzel, y al público no le importa su raza .
> 
> ...



Denzel Washington se come la puta pantalla en cualquier peli en la que lo metas. Idris Elba también eclipsa las películas en las que participa. Samuel L. Jackson es el actor que, en valores absolutos, mayores ingresos ha generado en la industria del cine.

Es mentira que los actores negros estén infraconsiderados


----------



## TedKord (7 Ago 2022)

Hulka es más vieja que la tos. Sale en miles de comics de lls Vengadores desde los 80 y estuvo su buena etapa en los 4 Fantásticos. Encima siempre ha sido abogada, independiente y empoderada. En este caso sí procede, aunque entiendo que en Disney serán capaces de joderla y volverla feminazi o algo.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (7 Ago 2022)

Ms Marvel es una auténtica mierda de principio a fin
Totalmente innecesaria. Encima dejan a Bruno como un cuckold blanco, muy inteligente supuestamente, pero como un cuckold heterosexual blanco

La que se salva es la de Caballero Luna, aunque también tiene sus cosas. Al menos cobra todo sentido en los últimos episodios y no hay tanto lavado de cerebro.

Pero la mierda de Ms Marvel es que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Cuando saquen la nueva de Capitana Marvel, lo mismo que con la de Viuda Negra. No existe.

En este trailer de She Hulk, que parece otra gran mierda verde, se ve al final el traje del que parece ser el Daredevil de Netflix. Sin ser de lo mejor, al menos era entretenimiento palomitero. Pero parece que también la van a joder.

Para eso, también mejor que dejen morir a The Punisher y que no la hagan woke.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (7 Ago 2022)

Como si a Disney le importase perder dinero a estas alturas.

Llevan ya décadas, dejando de ganar millonadas solo por su interés de meter basura política en todas sus pelis o series.


----------



## pepeleches (7 Ago 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Este tipo de películas de acción y violencia se han destinado desde siempre al público masculino.
> 
> Lo que se está haciendo por parte de la ideologia woke y del feminismo igualitarista no es más que una apropiación cultural de las manifestaciones culturales tradicionalmente asociadas a la masculinidad heterosexual, ahora considerada tóxica por esa ideología dominante.
> 
> [...]




No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto. Nadie en su momento tuvo problema alguno en que la Teniente Ripley, Sarah Connors, Lara Croft o la Viuda Negra sean mujeres. Y fueron ídolos en películas de acción

Lo que no quiere la gente es que la protagonista tenga que ser mujer y mejor si es negra y mejor si es lesbiana, para tener que cubrir un estúpido cupo ético que te quieren imponer con calzador. Menos aún, que ya es la cagada padre, si lo que hace es sustituir a un héroe masculino o crear una versión artificial en la que solo cambia el sexo o el color de piel, destrozando completamente al personaje y olvidándose de hacer una buena película con un buen guión. 

A la gente no le importa una mierda que el protagonista sea hombre, mujer, blanco, negro, un follador nato o pierda aceite. Porque lo que quiere es personaje creíble, reconocible, en una historia que le levante del asiento. 

Porque todo parte de la idea imbécil de que solo nos puede gustar el cine cuando te sientes representado porque el protagonista es de tu raza o tu condición sexual. Claro, no te pueden gustar Samuel L. Jackson o Denzel Washington porque son negros. Pero...¿alguien se cree de verdad que la gente piensa así?

En el momento en que se basan en esa estupidez, todo lo que viene detrás son diarreas mentales. Como pensar que un empresario que contrata antes a cierto hombre que a cierta mujer es por machismo, como pensar que la industria del juguete en vez de ampliar el público objetivo de sus juguetes a niños y a niñas, pierde esa posibilidad porque su prioridad es hacer ideología de género y discriminar.

Son imbéciles, pero no porque sus protagonistas sean mujeres, negros o gays. Sino, precisamente, porque los eligen por ser mujeres, negros o gays, que no puede haber nada más sexista o racista.


----------



## Javiser (7 Ago 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Denzel Washington se come la puta pantalla en cualquier peli en la que lo metas. Idris Elba también eclipsa las películas en las que participa. Samuel L. Jackson es el actor que, en valores absolutos, mayores ingresos ha generado en la industria del cine.
> 
> Es mentira que los actores negros estén infraconsiderados



Pues otro que dejó clarinete a Will Smith y a Spike Lee , que fueron los que dirigieron la protesta, que lo de los actores racializados es absurdo , fue Morgan freeman .


Al año siguiente ganó el Óscar a mejor película una peli de negros para negros s que era basura


----------



## DasLicht (7 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Sigo pensando que las pérdidas están descontadas en el plan, van a a seguir regando todo lo multimedia con mierda progre hasta que no quede un solo rincón sin apestar a minoría oprimida. Cuando falte el dinero pasarán el cazo y el estado financiará esta basura, este tanteo del mercado les hará meter más mano aún en la enseñanza e incluso harán más represoras las leyes contra todo el que opine algo distinto.
> Solo hay una forma de que paren pero el buenismo que destila el ovejo medio avalado con una despensa llena lo impide...el futuro viene de fuera porque dentro ya no queda nada que lo impida.



Sí, no se hace por dinero. Los terrenos donde esta Hollywood fueron vendido por jesuitas a ciertos judíos para hacer el trabajito.

En cualquier caso, abrid bien los ojos. EEUU va de regreso a la moral. Una falsa moral.. pero en fin. Se ha llevado el mundo a extremo para darle la vuelta. El sistema religioso está metido en todo esto hasta el fondo. Ya que al final ganarán la partida y tomarán el poder por medio de la moral, ideas como el bien común, salvar la familia y el medio ambiente. Veremos a los protestantes de la mano de los católicos legislando en cuanto a lo religioso, algo que está prohibido por la primera enmienda de la constitución. La ley dominical. 

Vamos a ver que pasa con el tema del aborto y el matrimonio gay.


----------



## reconvertido (7 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Con nosotros no se atreverán, es lo malo. Irán cuando ya seamos viejos y los jóvenes hayan sido convenientemente adoctrinados y emasculados.



Los jóvenes no.

Las jóvenas, que nos odian por ser asesinos y violadores todos.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Normal, a los tíos les ponen los coños y a las tías el dinero. De ahí que esas historias sea para las tías como el porno para nosotros



A las tias le ponen el guapo con dinero. Hasta en la "Bella y la Bestia" no les vale que la bestia tenga dinero, sino que al final debe ser guapo.


----------



## Teuro (7 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ​_Los autores, con una gran calidad gráfica y narrativa, deciden derrocar la mítica Mesa Redonda dando vida a *un cuento feminista en el que el hada Morgana agarra la espada* contra los representantes del orden establecido.
> 
> Privada de su destino como reina, *la media hermana del Rey Arturo se convierte en la hada sulfurosa Morgana y se enfrenta a la tiranía de la Mesa Redonda y las manipulaciones de Merlín el loco*. Asqueada por el mago que ha jugado con su vida desde su más tierna infancia, *Morgana da rienda suelta a su ira y sacia su sed de poder hacia y contra* todos: su antiguo maestro, *los hombres y el mismo sistema.*_
> 
> ...



En los cuentos infantiles siempre había un ogro, lobo, bruja o cualquier otra bestia fea y malvada, y una princesa y un principe guapos y buenos. Si bien es cierto que es una concepción del universo simplista no menos cierto es que son historietas para niños. Ahora la revisión consiste en humanizar a todos los malvados para que parezcan que no son tan malvadados, Morgana es una mujer oprimida por el sistema heteropatriarcal de la mesa redonda, el ogro Shreck tiene su coranzoncito y ama a su Fiona además de ser una criatura entrañable, el jocker de batman es así porque la sociedad lo ha maltratado para que sea así, maléfica tres cuartos de lo mismo, la pobre bruja de Hansel y Gretel es una ancianita que hace dulces donde unos glotones niños la lanzaron al horno, el lobo feroz es entrañable, etc.

PD: ¡¡ Por qué coño no deja la bandeja en el fuego!! ¡¡ Por qué, por qué!!!


----------



## Teuro (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> EL FEMINISMO Y LA BOMBA GAY, son ataques de ingeniería social para castrar a la población occidental y evitar que tengan hijos.
> Es una limpieza étnica como todo el mundo debería haber apreciado a estas alturas.
> 
> la deconstrucción de la mujer como hembra de la especie humana , es decir las madres de la próxima generación, lo que han conseguido es convertirlas en eunucos . Una condición que fue muy apreciada en algunas etapas de la civilización china .
> ...



Pero la cabra siempre tira para el monte, lo que están haciendo son legiones de mujeres cuarentonas, cincuentonas y sesentonas adictas a los ansiolítiocos. Y la hipersexualización es una forma excelente para acabar con la sexualidad. El sexo actúa como una droga y un exceso de estimulación provoca tolerancia y a largo plazo incluso indiferencia, de ahí que cada vez haya que ir por otros caminos y parafilias para volver a recuperar la excitación.


----------



## esforzado (7 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Porque ya estás subvertido, y por eso te tragabas mierdas de negros y mujeras extranjeras. La diferencia es que la nueva subversión es demasiado para tus tragaderas.



en estos tiempos que corren, de polarizaciones, estoy totalmente en el bando de los míos... es decir, blanco caucásico...

pero porque me obligan... los negros existen... son personas como nosotros... son parte de la sociedad (en este caso la norteamericana)... y a mí ver un negro en cualquier profesión no es algo que deba escandalizarme... como si son verdes me la suda...

el problema es cuando empiezan a exigir igualdad artificial de resultados... a exigir cuotas... a criminalizarme a mí por ser blanco... a montar movimientos sociales para reclamar privilegios... a quemar calles con blm y similares... 

y lo mismo pasa con las mujeres... los maricones... los tabolos... y otros tantos grupos...

y eso es algo que tenemos en europa desde hace veinte años... no antes... cosas de casa es importada de usa a finales de los 80... el príncipe por ahí le andará...

y que no se me confunda... no me refiero a la lucha por los derechos civiles cuando no tienes ninguno... como la américa de mlk de los 50... lo que no trago es cuando ya los tienes todos pero no renuncias al negocio de la reivindicación social como negros, femizorras, y maricas, en la actualidad... porque entonces lo que estás exigiendo son privilegios, son paguitas, son cuotas... y para que haya un privilegiado tiene que haber un discriminado, osea yo... y para que haya una paguita tiene que haber un pagador atracado, osea yo... antes me posiciono por su exterminio...


----------



## fayser (7 Ago 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que, sin un buen guión, no tienes una mierda. Lo protagonice quien lo protagonice



Y hace tiempo que en vez de contratar guionistas buenos, que dediquen mucho tiempo a trabajarse un buen guion, y un buen director... pensaron que con vender la soplapollez que esté de moda (ej: empoderamiento) pues una puta mierda como Wonder Woman 1984 se iba a convertir en una gran película. Y no, es una mierda todavía más grande por echar más mierda encima de la mierda.

Eso sin entrar en si es que hay alguien detrás dando dinero a fondo perdido para que hagan esas basuras.


----------



## NoTV (7 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Al final, solo va a quedar Filmin. Hijos de pvta.



Hasta el 14 de agosto pagas 7,99 por 3 meses.


----------



## Nico (7 Ago 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Ya podéis descargar los clásicos del cine, porque me parece que en un futuro ni se podrá ver Rocky o películas interpretadas por un hombre porque son machistas.




Preparate para el remake de "El Padrino", como *"La Madrina" *(además negra y lesbiana)


----------



## Culozilla (7 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vi el trailer, tiene una pinta de mierda acojonante, la mujera es más fuerte, más lista, etc que Hulk, cosa rara, no lo podía esperar ni imaginar en estos tiempos. ESo si, es como 5 veces mas pequeña que Hulk.



No, She-hulk no es ni más fuerte ni más inteligente que Banner. Al menos en los comics, donde Hulk la reventaría fácilmente. (es más, en la saga Oldman Logan, Banner se la folla/viola varias veces para tener descendencia).

Que yo recuerde, en el grupo de los iluminaty no hay ninguna mujer.

Pero, sí: no tiene ningún sentido dedicarle una serie a este personaje cuando no es alguien que realmente le interese a mucha gente. Igual que la MS Marvel, que es el personaje más inclusivo que conozco: mujer, inmigrante y musulmana. 

Me hubiera gustado poder agregar “lesbiana” a la lista, pero… no… no sea que los musulmanes se les encabronen y se cree una fractura espacio-temporal en el universo Woke. Porque en Disney son muy inclusivos, pero….


----------



## Pato Sentado (7 Ago 2022)

Shehulk en los cómics estaba bien, tenía 4a pared como Deadpool y cachondeo con el tema de ser superheroína y abogada a la vez. Le daré una oportunidad


----------



## Alcazar (7 Ago 2022)

Fijaos lo potente que es la agenda woke que hasta pierden dinero por meternos esa basura. Las películas de accion y aventuras con tintes épicos para machirulos cispatriarcales sencillamente no se producen.


----------



## Ces25 (7 Ago 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Fijaos lo potente que es la agenda woke que hasta pierden dinero por meternos esa basura. Las películas de accion y aventuras con tintes épicos para machirulos cispatriarcales sencillamente no se producen.



Obvio. Tienen dinero infinito (generado de la nada por la HIMPRESORA) para amamantar hempresas, conejos de administración, sistemas poñitico-administrativo-hudiciales......horganizaciones zupranazionales...., lejislaziones.....

Unos putos genios a decir verdad.....

Lo único que puedes hacer es no intentar no poner un leuro de tu bolsillo para esto.


----------



## FernandoGTR (7 Ago 2022)

A esta como Prey, la precuela de Predator. Una bazofia total. Que siga Disney, que me quedo con los clásicos.


----------



## Jasa (7 Ago 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Y hace tiempo que en vez de contratar guionistas buenos, que dediquen mucho tiempo a trabajarse un buen guion, y un buen director... pensaron que con vender la soplapollez que esté de moda (ej: empoderamiento) pues una puta mierda como Wonder Woman 1984 se iba a convertir en una gran película. Y no, es una mierda todavía más grande por echar más mierda encima de la mierda.
> 
> Eso sin entrar en si es que hay alguien detrás dando dinero a fondo perdido para que hagan esas basuras.



Hombre tiene que ser complicado escribir un buen guión cuando tú protagonista tiene que ser una especie de Superman sin dilemas éticos sobre sus capacidades y su cuerpo no va acorde, con malos malísimos porque si y un estereotipo concreto, donde las relaciones las hacen revolucionarias cuando eso lleva más de 30 años superado.
Es decir, hemos vuelto al cine de los años 50/60 donde era propaganda a saco, pero acostumbrados a no tenerla tan presente.

Series como Buffy donde la protagonista era una tipa de 50 kilos <<elegida>>, con amiga lesbiana, tíos casi inútiles realmente eran <<revolucionarias>> porque lo último que importaba es que era una tía, solo por eso tenía mejor guión que cualquiera de ahora (y eso que tiene todos los ingredientes, bueno creo que salvo negros)


----------



## Wattman (7 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Preparate para el remake de "El Padrino", como *"La Madrina" *(además negra y lesbiana)





Falta lo de negra , y lo de lesbiana ... a saber .


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Ago 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Ejke tienen que meter con embudo,por el culo y en vena que los "migrantes" mejicanos son el futuro.
> 
> ¿Y supuestamente se llevan 13cm entre la rubia y la enana?



Un poco tarde llevan llevando, necesitando y contratando mexicanos desde 1940, sino antes.


----------



## Vercingetorix (7 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> '
> 
> *'She-Hulk: Abogada Hulka', retrasada ligeramente: *



Se dice "ligeramente retrasada,"

En mi época se decía "subnormal"


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (7 Ago 2022)

Disney debe estar pillando más dinero en subvenciones por cumplir órdenes de las élites
Que lo que estan perdiendo por las locuras cinematográficas que están dirigiendo


----------



## usuario baneado (8 Ago 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Un poco tarde llevan llevando, necesitando y contratando mexicanos desde 1940, sino antes.



No me refiero al Cantiflas,me refiera a EEUU


----------



## Persea (8 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pasarse de frenada de progresista aborregado como está haciendo Disney suele tener consecuencias, fracaso tras fracaso y ridículo tras ridículo, al parecer el público se ha cansado , y ellos le ven las orejas al lobo
> 
> 'She-Hulk: Abogada Hulka', retrasada ligeramente: Disney+ cambia de estrategia tras la decepción de audiencia de 'Ms. Marvel'
> 
> ...







__





Disney rechaza la nueva serie de Sylvester Stallone por no estar enfocada en las mujeres.


Estaría protagonizada por Dolph Lundren el actor sueco que hacia de boxeador ruso en Rocky 4. Disney Turns Down Sylvester Stallone Series Because It's Not 'Female-Focused' Como si necesitáramos más evidencia sobre la agenda sesgada de Disney, se sabe que su red ABC rechazó la oportunidad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (8 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Con un simulacro de pelea ensayado y coreografiado, un croma verde y una capa roja, mi abuela puede ser la prota de una peli de Disney de mujeres empoderadas.

En los 80, las estrellas del cine de acción eran gente que tenía valor dentro y fuera de la pantalla, Schwarzenneger era campeón de Culturismo, Stallone era Culturista y tenía nociones de Boxeo, Van Damme tenía cinturón negro de Karate, era Culturista y había ganado campeonatos de Kick-Boxing, Steven Seagal fue el primer occidental en conseguir el título de maestro en Aikido, Jackie Chan, y Bruce Lee tenían un alto nivel de Kung-Fu, Dolph Lundgren es una eminencia en la modalidad de Karate Kyokushin, Chuck Norris lo es en el Tang Soo Do, aparte de que estuvo en el ejercito y tiene formación militar, y eso se transmitía en la pantalla, porque esa gente valía dentro y fuera de ella.

El único héroe de acción de los 80 que parecía un tipo mas bien normal, era Bruce Willis, y era un tipo que en la pantalla se veía sobrepasado por la situación, las pasaba putas, sufría como un condenado, y tenía que usar su ingenio y su sarcasmo para salir de las situaciones mas complicadas, que a todas luces le superaban; no como hoy, que con un CGI con un croma verde, cables y coreografías cutres y mal diseñadas, sale una "empoderada" que, sin despeinarse, se carga a un ejercito de hombres fornidos, solo con cuatro patadas, quedando monísima en pantalla, sin sudar ni nada.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Ago 2022)

No hay que tener falsas esperanzas, ni cambiarán ni aprenderán, son así y así serán, como mucho, al igual que un maltratador o maltratadora en una relación tóxica, te harán un poco la pelota cuando vean que pierden tu atención, pero cuando la recuperen seguirán otra vez insultandote, escupiéndote, humillándote y dando el tostón.

Eso lo vi claramente con el éxito de la película "Cazafantasmas: Mas allá(2021)", que al contrario del fiasco de las Charobusters, si que era la película que los aficionados querían ver, sin renunciar a ser atractivos a nuevas generaciones.... pero metían progresismo a full, de forma mas discreta y disimulada que lo habitual, pero lo metían, aunque al nivel que estamos, hasta era mínimamente tolerable.












*"Cazafantasmas: Más Allá": ¿Cuál es el secreto de su éxito? - decine21.com*
La secuela de los "Cazafantasmas" debuta con buen pie en la taquilla de Estados Unidos







decine21.com

Pues bien, en eso que en un mass mierda progre, entrevistan al director de las Charobusters, y este se pone a llorar desconsolado, porque le dicen que su peli de mierda no estará en el recopilatorio de los Cazafantasmas, que incluye las dos de los 80 y la última de 2021.


*Debe ser un error: "Paul Feige" sobre el pack de la saga (Cazafantasmas).*
Fotografía de Debe ser un error: "Paul Feige" sobre el pack de la saga (Cazafantasmas). subida por Mercurymovie







www.mubis.es

Y como no, que no se note que era un montaje y no estaba preparado, Columbia Pictures dice que, ay pobrecito, deja de llorar, pondremos a las Charobusters también en el Pack, para que los aficionados a la saga, si quieren comprarlo, tengan que pagar y quedarse por cojones, esa pelicula de mierda Feminazi y Misándrica de 2016.











*La película de Cazafantasmas de 2016 SI estará en el pack recopilatorio de la saga, pero en formato digital*
El pack recopilatorio de Cazafantasmas sí incluirá el reinicio de 2016, pero a diferencia de las otras tres películas, solo estará disponible en formato digital.

www.hobbyconsolas.com

Osease, que una vez lograron de nuevo el favor y la atención del público, les fueron a colar con calzador lo que 5 años atrás no quisieron tragar.

Por eso, no hay que regalarles nuestra atención, nuestro tiempo, y mucho menos nuestro dinero; pero eso si, hay que seguirles de cerca sus pasos, porque hay que tener cerca a tus amigos, pero mas cerca aún a tus enemigos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>




BRVTAL


----------



## Javiser (8 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Con un simulacro de pelea ensayado y coreografiado, un croma verde y una capa roja, mi abuela puede ser la prota de una peli de Disney de mujeres empoderadas.
> 
> En los 80, las estrellas del cine de acción eran gente que tenía valor dentro y fuera de la pantalla, Schwarzenneger era campeón de Culturismo, Stallone era Culturista y tenía nociones de Boxeo, Van Damme tenía cinturón negro de Karate, era Culturista y había ganado campeonatos de Kick-Boxing, Steven Seagal fue el primer occidental en conseguir el título de maestro en Aikido, Jackie Chan, y Bruce Lee tenían un alto nivel de Kung-Fu, Dolph Lundgren es una eminencia en la modalidad de Karate Kyokushin, Chuck Norris lo es en el Tang Soo Do, aparte de que estuvo en el ejercito y tiene formación militar, y eso se transmitía en la pantalla, porque esa gente valía dentro y fuera de ella.
> 
> El único héroe de acción de los 80 que parecía un tipo mas bien normal, era Bruce Willis, y era un tipo que en la pantalla se veía sobrepasado por la situación, las pasaba putas, sufría como un condenado, y tenía que usar su ingenio y su sarcasmo para salir de las situaciones mas complicadas, que a todas luces le superaban; no como hoy, que con un CGI con un croma verde, cables y coreografías cutres y mal diseñadas, sale una "empoderada" que, sin despeinarse, se carga a un ejercito de hombres fornidos, solo con cuatro patadas, quedando monísima en pantalla, sin sudar ni nada.



Te lo digo en serio, tienes que ver la princesa, pero no a modo de ver una peli para disfrutarla, sino a modo de estudio. Haz el esfuerzo y échale un ojo.

Vas a estar vomitando 3 meses, y el cabreo no te lo vas a quitar en toda tu puta vida, pero es que es el ejemplo perfecto de lo que dices .

Tengo que decir que en los 80 más héroes de acción como Mel Gibson o Harrison Ford , pero era otro tipo de acción, como dices, al estilo Bruce Willis, pasándolas putas .


----------



## Madafaca (8 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Ayer vi prey, película de Disney plus que narra la nueva cacería de depredador .....si, el bicho del espacio que le costó un huevo al chuache cargarselo.
> 
> En esa peli sale una india y su perro que con metro y medio y 40 kilos, es la mejor cazadora de su tribu, la cual queda sin cazadores....todos ellos hombres ( machistas que la desprecian) asesinados por el depredador.
> 
> ...



Es tan mala que ni el argumento es original. Acaba haciendo lo mismo que el chuache, trampitas de boy scout.


----------



## Javiser (8 Ago 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Es tan mala que ni el argumento es original. Acaba haciendo lo mismo que el chuache, trampitas de boy scout.



No, no, no, lo mismo que el chuache no. El chuache lo paso putas, y está bailarina se pasea por el monte medio corriendo con algún sustillo menor. La sensación de que lo pasa mal es casi nula


----------



## ShellShock (8 Ago 2022)

Ya da igual que rectifiquen, están marcados y deben hundirse y desaparecer.

El que se plantee volver a ver sus películas porque "han rectificado" es un MARICÓN TRAGALEFAS.

Corruptores de menores hijos de la grandísima puta. Que se arruinen.


----------



## Madafaca (8 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No, no, no, lo mismo que el chuache no. El chuache lo paso putas, y está bailarina se pasea por el monte medio corriendo con algún sustillo menor. La sensación de que lo pasa mal es casi nula



Chuache no tenía las florecitas naranjas, que te hacen invisible y te dan poderes.


----------



## Atotrapo (8 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Preparate para el remake de "El Padrino", como *"La Madrina" *(además negra y lesbiana)



Con género fluido, espero que se sienta metralleta Thompson


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (8 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No hay que tener falsas esperanzas, ni cambiarán ni aprenderán, son así y así serán, como mucho, al igual que un maltratador o maltratadora en una relación tóxica, te harán un poco la pelota cuando vean que pierden tu atención, pero cuando la recuperen seguirán otra vez insultandote, escupiéndote, humillándote y dando el tostón.
> 
> Eso lo vi claramente con el éxito de la película "Cazafantasmas: Mas allá(2021)", que al contrario del fiasco de las Charobusters, si que era la película que los aficionados querían ver, sin renunciar a ser atractivos a nuevas generaciones.... pero metían progresismo a full, de forma mas discreta y disimulada que lo habitual, pero lo metían, aunque al nivel que estamos, hasta era mínimamente tolerable.
> 
> ...



Es que la película de cazafantasmas con mujeres es profundamente machista en su concepción: no puedes hacer una película y pasar de cuatro protas masculinos con sus sesgos a cuatro señoras de cuota, porque asumes y anuncias que no tienen ningún valor por sí mismas. Es insultante para las actrices.
De cuota porque, aparte de ser mujeres, no se caracterizan por nada relevante. El guion, supuestamente, le da aristas específicas a cada una, pero cualquiera que la vea observará que su único valor es NO ser hombres. Son peces fuera del agua.
Que no digo yo que sea necesariamente malo. Pero no lo hagas burdo. No puede ser que el único semiprotagonista masculino sea chris hemsworth haciendo de idiota. Y es el único que pega en el papel.
Necesitas un arco en condiciones ¿por qué ellas y no otros? ¿orígenes? ¿motivación? ¿circunstancias?... no puedes plantear una película como parodia de superficialidades en oposición a otra anterior (como había cuatro hombres, pues pasamos a cuatro mujeres, qué puto genio soy) y pensar que te van a tomar en serio ¿qué ofrece que no ofrezca, por ejemplo, una porno de piratas del caribe? No es más que una película que pivota sobre un chascarrillo.
Ahí tenemos fury road. Personaje, circunstancias, motivaciones... no es una parodia de mad max. Es una buena historia y un buen personaje del mismo mundo. La motivación y las formas son legítimas ¿nos tenemos que creer que charlize theron le parta la cara a un maromo de dos metros? Pues le pones una llave inglesa en la mano, o lo picas como a un toro, o le pasas un coche por encima. Dale una mano ganadora coherente, no la hagas dar ascopena en un combate a manos que sabes que es imposible que gane.
Supongo que con la de prey ha pasado un poco como la de cazafantasmas. Otra machistada donde ponen una niña mona a hacer un trabajo que le viene grande y que no gana con ingenio, sino yendo derecha a los puños. Si vas a recurrir a la fuerza, DEBES poner un personaje fuerte, no una cría de 45 kilos. Hay mujeres imponentes físicamente, pero como no quieren "perpetuar el mito" de la mujerona, pues deciden obviar la lógica. 
Y cuando obvias la lógica estás insultando al público.


----------



## fayser (8 Ago 2022)

Nico dijo:


> Preparate para el remake de "El Padrino", como *"La Madrina" *(además negra y lesbiana)



Que además en vez de una mafiosa sin escrúpulos irá por ahí haciendo galletas.

Me viene a la cabeza la vieja...









Carmena llama a feminizar la sociedad porque la actual genera una "sexualidad muy masculina y machista"


La alcaldesa de Madrid, Manuela Carmena, ha llamado a feminizar la sociedad porque la actual genera una...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Javiser (8 Ago 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Es que la película de cazafantasmas con mujeres es profundamente machista en su concepción: no puedes hacer una película y pasar de cuatro protas masculinos con sus sesgos a cuatro señoras de cuota, porque asumes y anuncias que no tienen ningún valor por sí mismas. Es insultante para las actrices.
> De cuota porque, aparte de ser mujeres, no se caracterizan por nada relevante. El guion, supuestamente, le da aristas específicas a cada una, pero cualquiera que la vea observará que su único valor es NO ser hombres. Son peces fuera del agua.
> Que no digo yo que sea necesariamente malo. Pero no lo hagas burdo. No puede ser que el único semiprotagonista masculino sea chris hemsworth haciendo de idiota. Y es el único que pega en el papel.
> Necesitas un arco en condiciones ¿por qué ellas y no otros? ¿orígenes? ¿motivación? ¿circunstancias?... no puedes plantear una película como parodia de superficialidades en oposición a otra anterior (como había cuatro hombres, pues pasamos a cuatro mujeres, qué puto genio soy) y pensar que te van a tomar en serio ¿qué ofrece que no ofrezca, por ejemplo, una porno de piratas del caribe? No es más que una película que pivota sobre un chascarrillo.
> ...



Y qué hablas del asunto de cambiar hombres por mujeres sin aportar nada y empeorar con mucho la peli a la que imitan ( porque esas pelis son burdas imitaciones ) quiero hacer referencia a otra, ocean's 8 , una burda basura que intenta sustituir a una obra de arte como ocean's eleven con mujeres que no aportan nada......


Otra peli hembrista que dan ascopena recientes son agentes 355 . Esa no sustituye a ninguna, solo recoge todos los clichés para convertirlos en basura.

Una buena imitación de peli de acción con mujer es peppermint, copia descarada de death wish de Charles bronson, y que se estrenó con muy poca diferencia con el remake que dirigió Tim roth con Bruce Willis haciendo el papel de Charles bronson , y aunque decente, no mejora la cinta de Jennifer Garner que dirigió otro especialista de acción como Pierre morel.

Eso pasa porque peppermint cubre los clichés que hacen que una peli de acción sea creíble, una persona normal en una situación extraordinaria, que sufre muchísimo para afrontarla. Punto. Es una historia de justiciera con ansias de justicia y sin habilidades especiales, y eso se nota en como consigue sus objetivos, de forma regulera y casi de forma fortuita , con mucho esfuerzo y Sufrimiento.

Jennifer Garner no sexualiza su personaje, no hace hincapié en que es mujer, y ser mujer no la hace superior a nadie.

Es una muy decente peli de acción con una mujer como protagonista, y solo ha hecho falta no convertirla en publicidad woke


----------



## V. R. N (8 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pues otro que dejó clarinete a Will Smith y a Spike Lee , que fueron los que dirigieron la protesta, que lo de los actores racializados es absurdo , fue Morgan freeman .
> 
> 
> Al año siguiente ganó el Óscar a mejor película una peli de negros para negros s que era basura



Eso iba a decir yo también, Morgan Freeman es un actorazo y siempre ha gustado mucho en pantalla.
De la gente victimista.....huir.


----------



## V. R. N (8 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No exactamente. Te lo explico cuando se quejó Will Smith hace unos años de que no había actores negros nominados y que él se merecía la nominación ( no se atrevió a decir a qué blanco quitaría entonces para ponerse el ) por cierta película, en la que todo sea dicho de paso, no lo hizo nada mal ( la verdad duele se llamaba la película), le preguntaron a ciertos actores negros sobre la polémica, uno de ellos fue Denzel Washington, que ya había ganado día Óscar, y respondió muy claramente que a él no le habían dado ningún Óscar por ser un actor negro, sino por ser actor, y que no le contratan por ser un actor negro, sino por ser actor.
> 
> Y tiene razón. Denzel Washington en sus películas, sobre todo las de acción, no tiene un discurso racial, actúa, hace su personaje creíble, y si ese personaje lo hace un blanco o un negro da igual, no hay diferencia. Nadie le da importancia a si denzel Washington es negro en the equalizer, o en el fuego de la venganza, o en deja vu, o en fallen. Y si ese personaje lo hubiese hecho un actor blanco no habría que cambiar ni una palabra del guión. Denzel Washington es negro como Brad Pitt es rubio, es una característica física más que no le define en sus papeles. No hay publicidad racial en las películas de acción de denzel, y al público no le importa su raza .
> 
> ...



A mi siempre me viene la misma mujer si hablamos de protagonista....es la teniente Ripley de Alien. Ninguna lo habría hecho tan bien como esta actriz....ni estaba cosificada ni ninguna chorrada progre.
Incluso en esta escena donde aparece ligera de ropa el espectador se lo toma como algo sexual, que curiosamente choca con todas estas actrictillas progres de ahora que en cuanto pueden enseñan teta porque su papel es un coñazo.


No se si se paran a pensar en que diciendo esas cosas de discriminar a negros o mujeres están infravalorado a estos otros actores negros o actrices que se ganaron su sitio.... y es como decirles que les daban sus papeles "por pena o cupo" cuando en absoluto era así...


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Ago 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> No me refiero al Cantiflas,me refiera a EEUU



Investiga el origen de la palabra chambear. Y su significado.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Ago 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ya da igual que rectifiquen, están marcados y deben hundirse y desaparecer.
> 
> El que se plantee volver a ver sus películas porque "han rectificado" es un MARICÓN TRAGALEFAS.
> 
> Corruptores de menores hijos de la grandísima puta. Que se arruinen.



Eso de que al final comprenderán que están equivocados, es que van a rectificar, es que han cambiado, es lo típico de las victimas de un maltratador o una maltratadora en una relación tóxica; a la que vuelven, reciben maltrato de nuevo y vuelta a empezar.... no, la única solución a una relación tóxica es cortar, apartarse del maltratador o maltratadora, y evitar tener ningún tipo de trato con esa "persona".


----------



## Sunwukung (9 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Tampoco nadie crítica a Sarah Connor, ni a Selene de underworld, ni a salt ( que el prota iba a ser un hombre y cambiaron a una mujer porque contrataron a Angelina Jolie) ni a Lara Croft, ni clarice de el silencio de los corderos, ni Alice de resident Evil, ni laurie de Halloween...... Hay muchos personajes de acción mujeres que encajan como tal porque no se empeñan en hacernos ver qué son muy hembras y muy feministas , solo se encuentran con situaciones complicadas e intentan solucionarlas.
> 
> La única claramente feminista y lesbiana que merece la pena, y porque es imprescindible para la propia trama, es salander de Millenium, y ojo, gusta en las películas suecas donde no es una superheroína digna de Marvel, sino una simple pirata informática con ganas de venganza y que tiene sus dificultades. En las versiones americanas, sobre todo la última, parece de lo Marvel y ahí ya rechina y mucho



Es que el denominador común de una mujer protagonista de una historia de acción es que se ven obligadas a utilizar casi en su totalidad la tecnologia, la inteligencia o astucia y una pizca de suerte, de hecho la Salander casi la Palma en varias de las novelas y la violan varias veces, se venga después con astucia no a base de tumbar a armarios roperos de dos metros.


----------



## Javiser (9 Ago 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Es que el denominador común de una mujer protagonista de una historia de acción es que se ven obligadas a utilizar casi en su totalidad la tecnologia, la inteligencia o astucia y una pizca de suerte, de hecho la Salander casi la Palma en varias de las novelas y la violan varias veces, se venga después con astucia no a base de tumbar a armarios roperos de dos metros.



Excepto en la última película, la de Claire foy. Ahí salander es la hostia en verso, y se nota mucho la neopublicidad progre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2022)

PRIMER CAPitulo de she hulk.,,UNa puta mierda....por supuesto es mujer y puede hacer en 20 minutos lo que a bruce banner tardo DECADAS


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ago 2022)




----------

